

Wired: Xmarks Premium, $10 year - pmikal
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/09/xmarks-mulls-switch-to-premium-service/

======
lotusleaf1987
I would/will gladly pay. They're asking users who similarly would like to pay
and keep Xmarks alive to register here:
<http://www.pledgebank.com/XmarksPremium>

Quoting them: "1,841 people have signed up, 98159 more needed"

